# How often do you oil a leather saddle?



## Harley's mom (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I'm going to keep this "Ligers and Tygons" (sp?) saddle I've been trying out. It's about 50+ pounds, but it's nice, and it fits and feels great.

Anyway, how often should I oil it?


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Just depends. I oil mine maybe twice a year. That's with plenty of riding, sometimes I might do it more..but I really tear it apart and oil the crap out of it. I'll soap it with Murphy's Veg. Oil soap-love that stuff, before I oil and spot clean the sweat marks between thorough spring/fall cleaning/oiling. I just use plain neatsfoot oil, but I have a dark saddle and one I don't care if the light one gets dark.

I may not do it often enough or too much. LOL But that's how I do it and I oil REALLY WELL, both sides of my fenders, etc (western saddles) when I bother to do it. keeps it nice and supple. but if you oil too often without cleaning, it promotes mold/mildew, depending on your climate. If you are in a humid area, you may not oil much, or in dry areas, need to more often.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I say about 1-3 times a year.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll strip my Western saddle down once a year to get into anyplace that I can get to. That means up and under the skirt and jockey, taking the leathers and fenders down from their place, stirrups off, etc.. I'll use a paint brush and a spray bottle to get at the parts that are difficult to reach. I'll also take that time to check the screws and tighten up anything that seems loose.

In between, I use saddle soap to keep it from getting stiff from horse sweat (and mine too). I do the same but more often with my bridles and reins. Since I like spending time in the barn I probably do it more often then most people but I also ride every day. Some of my using tack is over 15 years old but is in perfect and supple condition.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I oil mine twice a year. Once in the spring when I start riding lots of the summer and once in the fall when my riding slows down!


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

If this is a brand new saddle, you want to remove the "protective coating' first with water and a rag... then oil the heck out of it... 3 or 4 times and be sure to get EVERYWHERE... Otherwise, wiping it off after each use, and oiling a few times a year is sufficient... I happen to LOVE to clean my saddle so I do it more often and it is as soft as butter.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm the same, about twice a year. Make sure you use the "real" pure neatsfoot oil if thats your oil of choice. I read someplace that the synthetic stuff is hard on the stitching.


----------



## Einsam (Jun 6, 2008)

every week or so =]

everyone i know cleans and oils their saddles a lot


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

You own a 50lb saddle? Whats that dang thing made out of? Brick? Man. I've never heard of a saddle so heavy. :lol: What brand is it? 

I oil my leather often. 3 times a week.

edit- i didn't mean week. I clean mine three times a week, but I probably only really oil it once every couple months if not longer.


----------



## Harley's mom (Jul 3, 2008)

"Ligers and Tygons" is the brand. Never heard of it myself, but I'm new to this leather saddle thing. I've been using a synthetic.

I was told the tree is wood, and it's a 15" reining saddle. Yes, it seems AWFULLY HEAVY to me, too.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've been around for a loooong time and have never head of that maker but a 50lb Western saddle is really unusual especially for a
Reining saddle.

Most good saddles are built with a rawhide covered wood tree and they come in at ~40 lb.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I oil my saddles at least 3 times a year but they also get a wipe down at least once a week just to make sure they stay in good condition.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I oil my saddle whenever it feels like it needs it... which is probably every 6-8 weeks or so. I oil my leather girth every 2-3 weeks or so because it really needs it from all the sweat it comes in contact with.


----------

